# Very Poorly Hamster



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello!

I have a poorly hammy. I took her (or so i think a girl) to the vets about 3 weeks ago as near her hips she lost hair and was a 5p size wound, she got put on antibiotics and i was putting tea tree cream on her. Anyway that was going about a week later was pretty much gone and i noticed another same size wound on under her belly (so i carried on) as she was still on antibiotics with putting on the cream on and it started healing but spread to where her other wound was and the underneath one vanished. Unfortunately it seems quite bulged but i am not sure that its that bad, i just think that she has scratched it and its just how it is under her fur. I am worried as it isnt going and her other leg is getting bad again. 

Eating as normal, drinking as normal, playing as normal.

Can someone please advise?
Thank you 

Kezia


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*sorry to hear your little hammy isnt too good  but i would contact the vets again as they may need stronger antibiotics  hope there better soon *


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

I personally would keep going back to the vet. We had a hamster called Marmalade who had exactly same symptoms, we tried lots of different things, but to be honest with you, it is better to keep going back to the vet. We found nothing we tried worked that we read about or asked other hamster owners and breeders advice, and just took the vet's advice.

Sorry to not be more helpful.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you all for getting back to me. Think i will book her in tomorrow then. A little worried as you can imagine, although i am not overly happy with my vet as he dropped her last time! EEkk. Other hamster is fine only one of them is ill so seperated them as thought it was fighting at first! 

I will let you know what the results are, in case of future problems.

What happened to Marmalade in the end?
Kezia


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Well unfortunately soon after my hamster got cancer of the womb, so was put down. But that was nothing to do with the those symptoms. Still miss her loads though. Had the most gorgeous fur you have ever seen.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you know it wasnt to do with the symptoms?

I am worried this could be worse than i originally thought as it seems her back end is bad even tho i put her in her ball tonight for her to get some exercise and she loved it so she is fine using and doing everything as normal.

I feel sorry for them both beer apart too as they love each other so much.

I am a lover of animals, have two rabbits too!

Kezia


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor you. Don't worry I know it was nothing to do with it because our vet told us it wasn't, because I like you ,worried about it.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok will get her checked out!

Fingers crossed she will be ok, the good news is she has got used to been handled more and is an absolute gem now when its time to put cream on her.

Did your hamster wounds get bigger at all in size?

Kezia


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

To be honest I can't completely remember because I was 14 at the time. But please do let me know the little thing gets on.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

oki doki! Thanks, i'll let you know what happens, going to try and book her in tomorrow! Fingers crossed it will be good news.

Thanks for your help

Kezia


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats okay. Will have fingers crossed for you.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello, 

Good news is she hasnt got anything life threatening, he doesnt know what it is. He said he could do i biopsy and so on but she is nearly two so i said i dont think it is a good idea. 

She has an injection and is on antibiotics (more of them) and just carrying on with the cream and everything as normal.

Thanks for your concerns.

Kezia


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry if i have i missed it but how old is your hammy


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry i think i was still writing when you posted the age.

Two is a very good age for a hamster. Whatever you are doing you must be doing right to have one of that age.


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so glad he is okay. Let us know how he gets on with them. I hope you are feeling happier now. :smile5:


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes feeling happier now, although i left her at our home while i popped to my parent for the nigth and got back she was much better until i put cream on her and she was scratching so thinki am going to leave to cream for now.

She is still as happy as ever  

Thanks everyone for your concerns.

Should anything happen i will let you know

Kezia


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Pleased to hear that she is feeling better  Two is a grand age for a hamster so she's getting good care


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, i try to look after them as good as i can to be honest. We will see how things go. 

She seems ok today, running about this morning when i woke up! They always seem to get up with me when i am going to work.

Kezia


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea, most animals get used to your routine! My poor ferrets were most suprised when I woke them up to give them breakfast this morning  Normally don't see me until 10am and I was up at 8...looked very bemused bless them


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems to be clearing up her other leg seems bit red still any tiny tiny tiny open wound where she has scratched. Will keep an eye on it.

Kezia


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

We have been back today it seems she isnt healing and drinking twice as much as normal eating the same though.

He asked me 'what do i think her quality of life is like' which is the ultimate should we put them down or not question, luckily she is happy and normal so we have brought her home.

Got some new cream and still on antibiotics so we will see...

Kezia


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that its not healing...keeping my fingers crossed that she will come around. Take some comfort that she is very old for a hamster.  You will do whats right for her and if she is still happy in herself there is nothing wrong with keeping on trying.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Went away for the weekend and left her in care of a very good friend, who called over the weekend to say she was had got worse, told her not to worry and came back when originally planned and took her to a different vets for a second opinion. Still not a clue what is wrong with her just said to carry on like we have and see what happens. 

She stopped using her leg as much yesterday but is back on it today, just seems a little bit raw as she has been scratching. Seen it worse so not so worried.

Strange we dont know what it is but just got to keep an eye on her as we have been! 

Thanks for all your concern will keep you posted

Kezia


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

She seems to be loosing a bit more hair now? 

Anyone to help?

kezia


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor thing. I just got caught up on her ailment. Wish I could offer advice but I don't know what I could suggest that a vet hadn't already told you. I hope your hammie gets better soon.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you considered getting a second opinion from a different vet?

When my hamster suddenly stopped pooping, our vet gave him antibiotics and said that there wasn't anything that they could see that could be causing that.
We went to a different bet the next day, and they immediately found a huge abscess near his rectum, which had made it too painful to poop. They drainned his abscess and he was back to normal a couple of days later.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, 

Yes i got a second optinion and they just said carry on as you have been advised. 

I am thinking i may have males now not females as read on the net its common what is happening with him the hair loss and so on so its strange.

Eating, drinking, pooping and peeing as normal.

Ill keep you posted 
Kezia


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad to hear your hammy is doing better.


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

Better late than never, she has chewed her foot open - well had, now healing, all fur growing back, strange, never found out what it was!!

Kezia


----------



## littlekez (Oct 23, 2008)

So i told you she chewed her foot open... she no longer has a foot.... really worried as to why she would eat her foot! I have kept an eye on her and saw it healed, now its not there! 

Unfortunately her sister died around 2 weeks ago, unexpectedly which really shocked me....


----------

